# Kopters...krap or kool?



## Tony (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi all

Just been sitting about here thinking about Kopters and wondering if they are reall worth the points cost and fast attack slot or not.

The basic Pts cost for them is not too bad and the come with a twin linked attack 3 wep but you can only get 5 of them. So as a fire support unit they would seem to be a bit on the weak side.

Then the is, of course, the option of up grading them but now we are getting into spending a fairly large amount of Pt's. Would a better choice fo Kopters be 2 units of 2 both armed with TL rockets??

Tony


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

considering the have the scout rule and hence can outflank they are probably worth it if you outflank them, and then if you give them the rokkits, they'll pack a punch to enemy vehicles

the thought of a bunch of Ork-ish jetbikes coming at you from your flanks is pretty funny


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Almost as funny as Scout Turbo-Boosting 24" into your face! Power Klaw upgrade is common, for 1st turn tank kills, Rokkit them Klaw, good way to go in. 

Now, imagine them in Planetstrike...*drool* THIRTY DeffKoptas, turn one...


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

OMG 30 Deffkoptas :scare:

give a couple of them bombs and buzzsaws and rokkits all round and that is a lot of mischief :biggrin:


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

They are more of a specialized unit that work best on their own. If you are expecting them to work as a fire support unit then they are probably not the best choice. THey are good annoying unit that gives your opponent something to worry about the fist turn or two while the rest of the army rushes in. Scout move and outflanking from the side often gives you a shot at something nice a juice right off the bat.


----------



## Sebi (Mar 3, 2009)

I use them as tank hunters and for Bots... either from the start if I have the first turn or when I have the 2nd I let them rest in reserve and outflank
I never use the "PK" as they are not worth it imho... 24" of S8 Rokkit is better as they hit 5/9 times with sync (statisticly calculated) and thats good enough to make even 3 Koptas dangerous for some vehicles

and the mobility is their biggest advantage... 12" and shooting 24" .... hey anyone wanna argue?


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Sebi said:


> and the mobility is their biggest advantage... 12" and shooting 24" .... hey anyone wanna argue?


Not at all, they're a pretty good unit.

I'd say the BEST part about them is the fact that, even if you OF them and get the wrong edge, they're only out of the fight for 1 turn max, because they move so damn fast.

They're a pretty tough unit, T5 4+ save, and 2 wounds always helps, but they fall fast to heavy weapons (S8+ kills instantly).
I've never used them, but I'd say they're a bit of a Kamikaze unit, rush in, shoot some Rokkits at the side or rear armour of a nice juicy tank, and hope they live for the rest of the turn.


----------



## fdshfn (Jun 24, 2009)

they work great if you need to distract heavy weps. while the rest of the army charges


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

fdshfn said:


> they work great if you need to distract heavy weps. while the rest of the army charges


Yeah, moving >18", 3+ cover save for the win!


----------



## rdlb (Nov 30, 2008)

I haven't tried this, but the big bomb can be dropped while turbo boosting to an outflanking move over some IG platoons would let you drop some serious template trouble in their midst.

Of course at 15pts a piece for a one use weapon its probably only any good if you know you're facing a horde style army of soft 'umies


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't like the bomb, as it will scatter an average of 5", which will cause it to miss, generally. So, essentially, you're firing at regular BS: 1/3 hits. Not worth extra points, IMO.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> I don't like the bomb, as it will scatter an average of 5", which will cause it to miss, generally. So, essentially, you're firing at regular BS: 1/3 hits. Not worth extra points, IMO.


Only scatters D6", so an average of 3.5" if it scatters.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

*Facepalm* Yeah, of course. Well, I still don't rate it. :blush:


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

I've had pretty good accuracy the last few games (though that's dumb luck.) If they hit, they do decent damage. Fly a whole unit over some guardsmen or other crappy save models and watch them die. I actually took out my pal's chaplain in termy armour due to some horrible saves.

And it's actually 2.9999999999999..." scatter, so less half an inch.


----------



## Sebi (Mar 3, 2009)

yeah,.... the scatter makes the big bomb a little.... problematic...
I once dropped it over a sqad of Tyras ... and the scatter made a "sure 10 dead tyras" into a 3 count.... doh!


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Inquisitor Varrius said:


> And it's actually 2.9999999999999..." scatter, so less half an inch.


How so?
I'm saying the average, assuming that you don't roll a 'hit'.
Which is 3.5", as it's not 0-6, it's 1-6.


----------



## geemoney24 (Jul 16, 2009)

I use 3 kopptas with rokkit launchas, and consitently destroy my buddies dreadnaught and whirlwind and fly back across the battle field to harass his infantry.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

i guess it always comes down to the same variable in every game....luck of the dice

kopters will work wonders if you have the dice on your side, but if not they WILL be raped (figuratively speaking)


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Inquisitor Varrius said:


> I've had pretty good accuracy the last few games (though that's dumb luck.) If they hit, they do decent damage.
> 
> And it's actually 2.9999999999999..." scatter, so less half an inch.


Wouldn't one still subtract the Ballistic Skill of the firer/dropper/whatever-er? Or do those bombs count as barrage weapons? *is too lazy to get her Codex*


----------



## CerberusDWR (Jun 12, 2009)

It's never specified as a Barrage weapon, so yes, you subtract the DeffKopta's BS of two from the scatter.

Edit: Granted, I'm sure many people will try to dispute this statement in many ways, but until I see it labelled as Barrage it defaults to just Blast.


----------



## Arcades Dolor (Jul 17, 2009)

I've played against Koptas a few times, and the biggest threat to me is when they take down my nice elite marines. You know, the veterans and command squads and such that only have a 3+ save? They've been pretty ineffectual against my stompy coffins as yet, but that might be due in part to terribad rolls.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

A Kopta only has a 56% chance to hit, and then only a 50% to do _anything_ to a Dreadnought's front. While you're far from invincible, you're hardly vulnerable, either.


----------

